# On the home stretch



## Banned (Apr 16, 2010)

I cannot believe that school is done for this semester.  mg:  It seems like I just started, was just getting into the groove, having fun and meeting people...and it's over!  I have an exam on Wednesday and a take-home exam due the 30th, and then nothing til September.  I might even go through withdrawal.

I think in September I'll take three classes...sociology, philosophy, and psychology.  I'm just waiting to find out who is teaching philosophy before I sign up for it.  

The funny thing is I have absolutely nothing riding on this...it doesn't matter if I ever get a degree out of it or not, but I'm still driven to do really well.  I wasn't sure if I'd be able to pull this off but so far I'm loving it.  I'm just sad September seems so far away.


----------



## forgetmenot (Apr 16, 2010)

It sounds like you are really enjoying this new challenge of yours.   Perhaps you can take some credits through the summer classes there thus allowing you to get ahead a bit for sept just a thought if you can do this.  Summer classes are usually smaller as well    I am glad you are doing so well Turtle   I wish i had your strength.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 16, 2010)

Violet's right. Why not consider a summer course?


----------



## Banned (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Violet.  I looked into spring classes but they only offer about ten, none of them I'm interested in, so I'll have to hold off til fall.  It's a very small university - only 16 in my research class and about 35 in Psych, so they don't run year-round like other universities do.  I don't think I could handle a class of 300 though, so this works for me.


----------



## Banned (Apr 16, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Violet's right. Why not consider a summer course?


 

See above. I *could* take philosophy, but a) I don't like the prof and b) it's at 9am twice a week. That should be illegal. School should never start before noon.  I looked into taking stats at U of C but it's full time for two weeks, which I can't swing work-wise.  Oh well.  I'll just be that much keener to go back in the fall.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 17, 2010)

What about Latin? or Sanskrit? or Biology? or Lesser Poets of the 4th century?


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

I got 23% in grade 11 biology, so maybe not that...but I might be able to tolerate this one:

HIST 327 H(3-0) The Victorian World, 1837-1899 
This course will examine the world of the Victorians, both within Britain and in its imperial possessions, colonies and self-governing dominions. Topics will vary but may include imperialism and imperial warfare, the development of the self-governing colonies, the role of missionaries and missionary societies, explorers and exploration, culture and consumption, the relationship between science and religion, society and urbanization, art and literature, and technological and industrial development.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 17, 2010)

I think the Queen would be proud


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

Between taking a course like that, and having two Corgis, I'd get a personal invite to meet her .


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 17, 2010)

Which Queen? I'm pretty sure Queen Victoria is dead.

Queen Latifa might be impressed.


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

:band:

Or maybe the rock band Queen.

But seriously, I might be able to take a Psych class at Mount Royal in May and have it count at St. Mary's (where I go).  I just emailed both to find out how it would work.


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

Argh.  Now you guys all have me on a mission to find a spring/summer class...but I should go to bed, but Law & Order is on...sigh...decisions decisions.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 17, 2010)

I think what you're doing is great. I would love to go back to school at some point. :2thumbs:


----------



## busybee (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations, this is a great achievement that you are able to work and study and be doing well. Great positives.  You know you can always study on line.  Is this a possibility for you???
:2thumbs:


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks Busybee.  I think I will go ahead and take the history course; it might be really interesting.  

I can't do online classes; I've tried that before but really need the interaction of the students and prof.  I don't self-regulate very well and I either want to get the entire course done in one day, or I take five years to do one course.  In the classroom environment, the prof regulates it.  It's one less thing for me to worry about.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 17, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> I'm pretty sure Queen Victoria is dead.


You can't believe everything you read at Wikipedia. She works at Starbucks now


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 17, 2010)

that's awesome turtle!! i may some day go back to uni and take some classes. not sure when, but i'd really like to. i think it would be so much better now that i am older and truly interested in the material, whereas the first time i didn't know where my interests were yet. also i think my brain has developed more and it would be easier for me to grasp the concepts now. i am glad you enjoyed it so much and are keen to return


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks ITL. 

It's interesting - so many people said I'd never go back (and I honestly didn't think I would) and that if I did, it would be so much harder because I'm "so much" older.  But...I think it's actually easier now than it would have been "back in the day"...I've had time to develop my interests and gain some life skills, and I don't feel any pressure.  I'm actually enjoying it, where-as before I would have felt like I "had" to do it.


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

Daniel said:


> You can't believe everything you read at Wikipedia. She works at Starbucks now


 
I *thought* that was her at the drive-thru this morning!  She introduced herself as "Vicky".


----------



## Murray (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so happy for you Turtle. This is fantastic! You rock :2thumbs:
That course does sound interesting.


----------



## Banned (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks.  I'm currently working on question one of my take-home exam - discussing triangulation of method in research.  It's a blast.  Thankfully there are no page limits.


----------

